# Two sweet female rats in LA need new home



## deefstopia (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey! Is any one in Los Angeles looking to adopt a couple of rats?

My name is Danielle. My boyfriend and I got these two cuties about 6 weeks ago, but unfortunately we found out he is extremely allergic and we're unable to keep them in our small apartment! We're both very sad about not being able to keep our small friends, and are determined to find them a good new home. I figured this would be a good place to find someone who will take very good care of them.

They're both girls, we named them Willow (white) and Butter (B&W), and they are beautiful, sweet, and in good health. They are available ASAP- I can supply you with their cage and all the toys/supplies I have for them if you can supply them with a good home. It's a lot of good stuff!

Shoot me an e-mail or text if you're interested or want any more information!
[email protected]
646.241.9071


----------

